# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  [NewSpace] Bán Vé Rẻ  Vé Máy Bay Giá Rẻ  Banverre.vn  Đại Lý Vé Máy Bay Cấp 1

## nguyenduytien2004

KHUYẾN MÃI CỦA VIETJET AIR TỪ 105.000 VND
(2014-05-20)


Hành trình áp dụng: HANBKKHAN.


Ha Noi - BangKok - Ha Noi


·        Hạng vé áp dụng: Z_Eco, W_Eco, U_Eco.

·        Giá bán áp dụng: từ 105.000 VNĐ ( Giá vé chưa bao gồm thuế, phí).

·        Điều kiện áp dụng: Áp dụng điều kiện vé Eco, cho phép giữ chỗ 24 tiếng.

·        Thời gian mở bán: từ ngày 20/05/2014.

·        Thời gian bay: từ 20/05 – 31/012/2014.

---------------------
NEWSPACE BOOKING OFFICE TẠI HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: Số 48A Cửa Bắc, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Website: http://www.banvere.vn/
Email: newspacebooking@gmail.com
Tel: 04.39275556 / 04.85860641 / 04.85860642 - Fax: 04.39275598
Hotline: 0936 351 898
---------------------
NEWSPACE BOOKING OFFICE TẠI HCM
Địa chỉ : 203 Cô Giang, P. Cô Giang, Q. 1, tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Email: phongvenewspace.sg@gmail.com
Hotline: 0965 753 655

Các tin liên quan :

Dịch vụ VISA - Hộ Chiếu nhanh

http://banvere.vn/visa

---
[NEWSPACE] Bán Vé Rẻ - Đại lý vé máy bay cấp 1


Đặt vé trên di động để có giá rẻ hơn.

Bán Vé Rẻ - Vé Nội Địa : http://banvere.vn/chi-tiet-ve-noi-dia/1
Bán Vé Rẻ - Vé Quốc Tế : http://banvere.vn/chi-tiet-ve-quoc-te/1

---
Khuyến mại Bán Vé Rẻ - Vé Máy Bay các hãng khuyến mãi.

http://banvere.vn/chi-tiet-ve-quoc-te/1

----------

